# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Ex Machina", drama mystery sci-fi film, Alex Garland, 2015, United Kingdom

## Airicist

exmachinamovie.co.uk

facebook.com/ExMachinaMovie

twitter.com/ExMachinaMovie

"Ex Machina" on Wikipedia

"Ex Machina" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Ex Machina - Official International Trailer 1 (Universal Pictures) HD 

 Published on Oct 30, 2014




> The official trailer for EX MACHINA, in UK Cinemas January 23rd 2015.





> Here is "Ex Machina" trailer with English and French subtitles.
> All right reserved.
> 
> So, how does a programmer get to be meeting the CEO?
> I won a competition.
> The president can't get Mr Gareth on the phone.
> You got the golden ticket.
> - It's good to meet you, Nathan. - It's good to meet you too, Caleb.
> Can we just get past the whole employer-employee thing?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Ex Machina | Official Teaser Trailer HD | A24 

Published on Oct 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Ex Machina Movie TRAILER #2 (2015) Sci Fi Thriller HD

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> "Ex Machina" Movie TRAILER #2 (2015) Sci Fi Thriller HD
> 
> A young programmer is selected to participate in a breakthrough experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities of a breathtaking female A.I.
> 
> Director: Alex Garland
> 
> Writer: Alex Garland
> 
> Stars: Domhnall Gleeson, Oscar Isaac, Alicia Vikander

----------


## Airicist

Ex Machina | Examining Our Fear of AI 

Published on Apr 10, 2015




> In our exclusive video, we talk with the writer/director of 'Ex Machina,' Alex Garland (The Beach, 28 Days) and the stars, Oscar Isaac and Alicia Vikander about the inspirations for the film, the relation between AI and consciousness, and how AI has permeated the cultural landscape.


"Human in the Machine: The Making of "Ex Machina"

by Beckett Mufson
April 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ex Machina Is a Modern Sci-Fi Take on Consciousness 

Published on Apr 10, 2015




> Anthony talks to the stars of the newly released science fiction thriller film written and directed by Alex Garland (screenwriter of "28 Days Later" and "Sunshine"). Alicia Vikander plays Ava, a fully humanoid AI created by Nathan (who is played by Oscar Isaac).

----------


## Airicist

The Making of Ava

Featurette - The Making of Ava




> Edited by Wheelhouse Creative
> RT 3:40
> 
> The team behind Ex Machina delves into the process of conceptualizing and designing Ava, a robot with artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Cinematographer Rob Hardy, BSC discusses EX MACHINA
June 23, 2015




> Award winning cinematographer, Rob Hardy, BSC discussing his latest feature film work, Alex Garland’s EX MACHINA, produced by Scott Rudin & DNA Films. Rob talks about the film making techniques from the production.
> His previous credits include Ralph Fiennes’ second feature The Invisible Woman starring Felicity Jones, Kristin Scott Thomas and Ralph Fiennes as Charles Dickens; Broken directed by multi-award winning theatre director Rufus Norris and starring Cillian Murphy & Tim Roth, and Shadow Dancer directed by Oscar® winner James Marsh and starring Clive Owen and Andrea Riseborough.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence: Gods, egos and Ex Machina"
Even with its flaws, last year’s Ex Machina perfectly captured the curious relationship between artificial intelligence, God and ego. A tiny change in its closing moments would have given it an intriguing new dimension.

by Martin Robbins
January 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Alex Garland: Ex Machina, Devs, Annihilation, and the Poetry of Science | AI Podcast #77 with Lex

Mar 3, 2020




> I really enjoyed this conversation with Alex. Here's the outline:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 3:42 - Are we living in a dream?
> 7:15 - Aliens
> 12:34 - Science fiction: imagination becoming reality
> 17:29 - Artificial intelligence
> 22:40 - The new "Devs" series and the veneer of virtue in Silicon Valley
> 31:50 - Ex Machina and 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 44:58 - Lone genius
> ...

----------

